# Pristobrycon Striolatus



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Hallo all,

Since there is not much information about P. Striolatus I want to start a information thread
about this species.
And I have heard there is some interest of other Striolatus keepers to do so.

So all Striolatus keepers, lovers etc. please add your personal experience here!









I'm sorry for my poor English, I'm from Holland.









I currently have myself 2 P. Striolatus, 1 (5 inch.) male and 1 (8 inch.) female.
I kept them together for 4 months in a 80 g tank but there was a lot of fin-nipping and fighting,
so i seperated them. But i think in a bigger tank they have more chance for tolerating each other.
And i figured out that the male has a little bulb at the end of the anal fin, and the female has not.
I put some pictures to show one and other.
This is just a little start to give the thread a go, and i hope there is some interest in this thread.
Thanks in advance.
Later.


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive had my young striolatus for just over 3 months now.

Its a female and is around 3-4".

She can be quite a skittish fish and doesnt seem to like alot of people standing around the tank if the light in the room is on. When that light is off and the tank light is on shes not too bothered.

She hates bright lights as most piranha's, so I use a blue light which she seems to be fine with and does look rather nice.

Strangly enough she loves aquarium flakes! Goes crazy for them and gets very excited when she sees the container. Does like to eat the odd piece of cod and mussels etc but love flakes!

She has a great personality but will sulk like mad if I try and change the tank decor around. Shes not to bothered with plants but if I move the slate pieces around she will sit in the corner by the filter and sulk :laugh:

Overall these are great fish and its a shame that their overlooked by so many people.

Here are a few pictures




























and a short video

YOUTUBE LINK


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Bueatiful p..how are they about tank breeding? I would be interested in buying to breed.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Jonny_dw said:


> Ive had my young striolatus for just over 3 months now.
> 
> Its a female and is around 3-4".
> 
> ...


When I look at your little female Striolatus I see similarities with mine.
For example the lack of those dark vertical stripes wich only seem to exist at the male Striolatus.
And typical enough my large female also loves algue tablets and the male doesn't!
And yes, they hate to much lighting as they have relatively big eyes.

i ll try to shoot some updated pics coming week!

Thanks for now.


----------

